# NO Xplode Sugar Content



## rzieba (Jul 31, 2006)

Since NO Xplode contains sugar would it be a bad idea to use during a cut?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2006)

it contains sugar, you sure? 

I just checked it on BB.com and it says 0 grams of sugar.


----------



## rzieba (Jul 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it contains sugar, you sure?
> 
> I just checked it on BB.com and it says 0 grams of sugar.



You are correct sir. I looked at the label again and I was reading the line above sugar which was carbs and it said 7 grams. Damn my eyes!


----------



## robousy (Aug 2, 2006)

No xplode causes opto-misalignment...you start seeing things that aren't there...


----------



## kenwood (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about the sugar content--I would worry about all the damn caffeine they put in it.  Makes no sense to use caffeine and NO together.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> I wouldnt worry about the sugar content--I would worry about all the damn caffeine they put in it.  Makes no sense to use caffeine and NO together.



Sure it does.  The Caffiene gives you that jittery feel (like it is working)  needless to say they hooked another sucker.


----------

